

Just One More Hack -- the only song ever about a debugger - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/musical-geek-friday-just-one-more-hack/

======
adnam
What about Teco and DDT by Red Martian?

[http://redmartian.com/napster/Red_Martian_-
_Deny_Authority_2...](http://redmartian.com/napster/Red_Martian_-
_Deny_Authority_2000_-_teco_and_ddt.mp3)

"You can hack anything that you want with just teco and ddt.."

~~~
pkrumins
What is Teco and DDT?

~~~
arthurk
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_debugging_technique>

------
arthurk
Nice, but I personally prefer Jonathan Coulton's Code Monkey song ;-)

<http://www.jonathancoulton.com/mp3/Code%20Monkey.mp3>

------
icky
"Also, the GDB Boogie."

"Oh, yes. Two songs."

 _(Apologies to Flight of the Conchords...)_

